# Son's opening day bird!



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Me and my son went out this morning despite the questionable weather at 4 am. 

By the time we made it to the farm the rains cleared and the turkeys began to gobble! I called in three Jake's first thing and he was able to drop one of them at 20 yds.

Great hunt with my little Buddy!


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

He sure looks pumped!!! Great job!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Way to go!! Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Good job for the young one ..


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats to the toung hunter and the older guise! That first picture is terrific . Crop the top and bottom of that picture and get a 8.5x11 picture made for an "Always Remembered" that both of you can enjoy through the years.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice bird and great photos, congratulations


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

Congrats to you both, not sure if that is his 1st turkey or not but one you both will remember.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Lowerider1029 said:


> Congrats to you both, not sure if that is his 1st turkey or not but one you both will remember.


Thanks! Wont forget for sure!

This is his second bird. Hoping for another tomorrow!


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

That is awesome. Great pics!!


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

That boy is a fine shot, congrats!!!


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

CONGRATS, Great way to kick the season off. Great looking bird


----------

